# Leuc with extra toe?!



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Was doing some sprucing up in my leucs tank today and noticed that one of them has an extra/malformed toe. Only noticed it since they went banana's exploring their updated digs.

The first and second toe (from the inside) appear to be semi fused and the first toe has an extra toe tip/pad).

Aside from that wonky toe the frog seems perfectly plump and healthy. Gets around normally. Legs look good. Eats like a beast. The two other siblings are formed perfectly fine. Frogs are about 8-9 months old.

They're fed every other day with melos (cultured using Josh's Frogs fly media) dusted with Repashy's Calcium Plus and once a month the flies are dusted with Repashy's Vitamin A. 

Thoughts?




























Here's a poor shot of one of the siblings.


----------



## brendan0923 (Sep 15, 2014)

Interesting, I've never seen that before. Well as long as he's eating and active I wouldn't worry too much about it. Looks nice and healthy!


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Polydactyly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Okapi said:


> Polydactyly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


That's what I figured it was but I wanted to see if anyone had any experiences of their own with that particular type of mutation on their frogs. And if it ended up having any negative impact on the frogs life.

Either way its kind of neat. Doesn't seem to have any affect on the frog at all. Just makes it kind of unique. Time to start thinking of a funky name for it


----------



## vachyner (Aug 10, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it. I had an Azureus froglet with a whole fifth leg growing out of his front right elbow and he was just fine. It was funny to watch him hop around with his "strong hand" bouncing around, but it didn't cause any issues.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Wow! Did you raise him as a tadpole? I work on limb development in frogs; there's actually some parasites known to infect the limb bud of a tadpole and effectively cut it. Pretty sure something similar happened here, not a genetic mutation like polydactyly.


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

Fantastica said:


> Wow! Did you raise him as a tadpole? I work on limb development in frogs; there's actually some parasites known to infect the limb bud of a tadpole and effectively cut it. Pretty sure something similar happened here, not a genetic mutation like polydactyly.



Wow thats a scary thought ... If thats the case would the frog still have the parasite? how would you be able to tell? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

I haven't read too much into it. You may want to get fecals done?


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

Bought him/her along with its two siblings as juvis from a well known/reputable member of the forum. I asked if it was something that's occurred before and he said no. They all seem super healthy. Eat like piggies and they all get around normally. I'll look into doing a fecal for all of them just in case.

Thanks for the heads up!



Fantastica said:


> Wow! Did you raise him as a tadpole? I work on limb development in frogs; there's actually some parasites known to infect the limb bud of a tadpole and effectively cut it. Pretty sure something similar happened here, not a genetic mutation like polydactyly.


----------

